# Tips on cable management?



## Drenlin (Jun 13, 2010)

So I decided to get my cable management out of the way while I'm waiting to order the rest of my parts. I used an mATX placeholder for the mobo , but everything else is how it'll be in the final product.

I'm VERY happy with the case (NZXT M59), considering I paid $30 for it, but I can't quite get my wiring perfected. Here's what it looks like now, with the placeholders:

apologies for crappy phone pics













My problem is that there's not enough room behind the mobo tray...enough for a bundle of cables, and nothing else. I actually have to tuck the PCIe and 4-pin CPU connectors (yellow cables) back through the hole, or the side won't go on.  Why Antec chose to leave both the 4 and 8 pin CPU cables, the floppy connector, and the 6+2 PCIe permanently attached is beyond me...

Anyway. Since that space is taken up, I don't really have a lot of room to put the Molex cables anywhere, so I had to stuff them under the lower hard drive, thus making them visible. I can't really figure out where else to put them, because I have to be able to connect the hard drive, the front LED, and the side fan to it. 

The side fan is also a related problem...I can't figure out how to hide that wire and still be able to open the case properly. Both of the extra headers on my mobo will already be used by the rear fan and the front PWM fan I added, and I'd rather not hook itt o those anyway...How do you guys do it? I've seen several pics of cases were that wire is completely out of sight..

Problem #2 is the PATA cable. It's only there for a few months, until I get a proper hard drive, but still...it's damned ugly, and you can see it all twisted at the back of the HDD bays. Wtf do I do with that thing?

The other, minor issue is that the audio cable for the front jacks (it was in the 5.25" bays in those pics) has to run to the left side of the mobo I'm getting, and isn't really long enough to run behind the tray anywhere...I can't see a way to hide it. Seems like it would look odd just hanging there, though thankfully it's black. Any ideas?

Thanks in advance for any halps!


----------



## linkin (Jun 14, 2010)

IMHO, that's pretty good. this is my effort:


----------



## Matthew1990 (Jun 14, 2010)

Drenlin, your cable managment is insane, no way to improve it.


----------



## Shane (Jun 14, 2010)

Matthew1990 said:


> Drenlin, your cable managment is insane, no way to improve it.



I agree,looks realy good.

This is my effort,Old pic though...now new mobo,new cooler etc.


----------



## jevery (Jun 14, 2010)

You've obviously put some time into getting the cables out of sight and I don't think there's much more to be done with that build.  You could get rid of the ribbon cable with a Round IDE Cable, though the round ones can be more difficult to hide than the flat ones.  I would also suggest switching to a modular power supply for your next build.


----------



## danthrax (Jun 14, 2010)

So if I'm reading the OP right,  you currently are UNable to get the back of the case to go on because of the large jumble of cables?


----------



## Drenlin (Jun 16, 2010)

I _can_ get it on...I just have to push those plugs back through the hole. At least they're still hidden :/

So that's as good as it's going to get, you think? I guess I figured it'd be a bit cleaner, since I don't have a GPU that requires extra power and my PSU is at least partially modular...ah well. Thanks guys 

BTW, Nev and Linkin, nice job on those. :good:


----------



## ganzey (Jun 16, 2010)

wow, this mkaes my case look like it belongs in the fail thread.....


----------



## Okedokey (Jun 16, 2010)

ganzey said:


> wow, this mkaes my case look like it belongs in the fail thread.....



**** mine too!  i just add more fans.....


----------



## FuryRosewood (Jun 24, 2010)

meh mine isnt much better, i barely fit the back panel on my case, and i need some extensions for some of these cables...its a mess...

http://s3.photobucket.com/albums/y71/electricfuryrc10t4/My Comp/?action=view&current=p_00106.jpg

http://s3.photobucket.com/albums/y71/electricfuryrc10t4/My Comp/?action=view&current=p_00105.jpg


----------



## Shlouski (Jun 24, 2010)

i think cable management is overrated, but it does look good, especially if you got a window.


----------



## FuryRosewood (Jun 24, 2010)

oh trust me it isnt, it can make a big diff espically when it comes to airflow, getting the big annoying cables out of the way that blocks air from moving easily through the case can improve temps significantly, and makes cleaning the case easier


----------



## Nightrain (Jun 24, 2010)

You could dye all your cables black, as an alternative to sleeving them. Costs $2 in RIT dye at Walmart or similar stores / fabric stores, doesn't rub off, and permanently bonds to them at a molecular level. Just takes some of your time to do it.

My file server / HTPC Before:





After:










The Intel heatsink was only temporary, and was removed shortly thereafter, and is why I just wrapped the cable in electrical tape for the pic instead of taking the time to dye it.


----------



## Twist86 (Jun 24, 2010)

I am curious are there any cases with a large section behind the motherboard for cable management? I find the actual process easy (drilling holes/running cables etc) but what I find more horrible then anything else is putting the back panel back on and adding stress to the cables.

Then again I aim for getting the cables out of the airflow not to the extent you guys have done it.


BTW Nightrain what case is  that?


----------



## Turbo10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Nightrain said:


> You could dye all your cables black, as an alternative to sleeving them. Costs $2 in RIT dye at Walmart or similar stores / fabric stores, doesn't rub off, and permanently bonds to them at a molecular level. Just takes some of your time to do it.
> 
> The Intel heatsink was only temporary, and was removed shortly thereafter, and is why I just wrapped the cable in electrical tape for the pic instead of taking the time to dye it.



Hmm thats a pretty good idea, would say black spray paint work too rather than dying it?


----------



## FuryRosewood (Jun 25, 2010)

Nights case looks like an Antec P193, gunmetal colored, very nice case if your going to aircool...elsewise id get a 1200, but as far as professionalism goes...the 183 is beautiful

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129062&Tpk=antec p193

edit...dur no wonder it looked like a P193...its a mini p180, in black


----------



## Twist86 (Jun 25, 2010)

I was just curious more then anything Fury but thanks for IDing it    I thought about buying the 1200 and giving my 900 away but sadly I couldn't pull the trigger @ $125. I got lazy didn't want to rehook my entire system!


----------



## FuryRosewood (Jun 26, 2010)

honestly its not a big step from the 900, so i would not bother, plus with the length of my 8 pin power cable...it just does not reach to the top of the motherboard without an extension...the 1200 is just too goddamn tall...if the 900 is still cooling..as the old addage goes: 'if its not broke, dont fix it.'

lol just realized what gpu he has in it...its a asus 8400 or 9400...passive sink -actually loved that heatsink...


----------



## Nightrain (Jun 26, 2010)

Yes, it is an Antec P180 mini, and an Asus 8400GS. Sometimes I swap the 8400 out for an 8800GTS if I feel like gaming on the HTPC, but the 8400 can do hardware accel for videos, so I tend to use that.

I wouldn't use spray paint on the cables. It will flake off eventually, and would make them stiffer I would assume. Getting an even coating on all sides would be difficult as well.

The dye process is actually really easy. You don't have to take the connectors off or anything. Just bring a pot of water with the dye to a boil then turn the temp down so it is just under simmering temperature. Put the PSU section in a few plastic bags to keep moisture away (this isn't needed if you have modular cables, just toss them in). Hold the PSU above the pan with all the cables in as far as you want them dyed. Leave them in the dye for 10-15 minutes, moving them around frequently. You may need to go longer depending on how black you want them. Take it out when they are done and rinse thoroughly. Let dry for at least 24 hours. All the moisture must be gone before using. 

I take no responsibility for anyone's actions. My psu has been running fine on 24/7 for 6+ months without issue after this, but your mileage may very if you screw things up, drop the psu in the pot, etc. Also, it may not make a difference but I don't use the pot I dyed in for cooking again.


----------



## bomberboysk (Jun 27, 2010)

http://www.cableorganizer.com

Best place for cheap sleeving supplies IMO, i'd recommend sleeving that IDE/FDD(cant tell which from the picture) cable you have there, Its not difficult. You make a slit between the two wires in the cable every 4 wires, then make it look basically like a thing of spaghetti. Next,you get 3/8" PET sleeving and stretch it over(you put the IDE connector sideways so it can be slipped over it as well as the cables). Then, use 1/2" 3:1 or 4:1 heatshrink and use that on the ends.

Otherwise, cable management in that is pretty good


----------



## Hamster (Jun 27, 2010)

Aww you got yours for $30 =/. I got mine for $50

Yea I know... messy.


----------



## funkysnair (Jun 27, 2010)

Well my tip is if cable management is one of your key factors of you build, buy a modular psu as its very handy indeed

if you have a boat load of hard drives and gpu's then there prob wont be any difference between modual or normal

few pics of mine which has alot of wires but most are hidden, my ssd is is behind the side panel on mdob tray side


----------



## jevery (Jun 27, 2010)

I admire your work funkysnair, a lot of effort in that rig, but I gotta ask - Is watercooling worth the cost and effort?

Hamster, What can I say?   Nice interior paint job though.


----------



## funkysnair (Jun 27, 2010)

jevery said:


> I admire your work funkysnair, a lot of effort in that rig, but I gotta ask - Is watercooling worth the cost and effort?
> 
> Hamster, What can I say?   Nice interior paint job though.



in my opinion it is, i can overclock my gpu/cpu without having to put up with the fan noise while gaming


----------



## Drenlin (Jun 27, 2010)

bomberboysk said:


> http://www.cableorganizer.com
> 
> Best place for cheap sleeving supplies IMO, i'd recommend sleeving that IDE/FDD(cant tell which from the picture) cable you have there, Its not difficult. You make a slit between the two wires in the cable every 4 wires, then make it look basically like a thing of spaghetti. Next,you get 3/8" PET sleeving and stretch it over(you put the IDE connector sideways so it can be slipped over it as well as the cables). Then, use 1/2" 3:1 or 4:1 heatshrink and use that on the ends.
> 
> Otherwise, cable management in that is pretty good



Thanks man 

Don't know if I want to sleeve it, considering it'll be there for a few months at most, but splitting it up like that sounds like a good idea. I already did that a bit, bit I may just do the whole thing and electrical tape it.



Hamster said:


> Aww you got yours for $30 =/. I got mine for $50
> 
> Yea I know... messy.



Well....$50 with a $20 MIR.

Yours could definitely be worse, especially with that PSU. How did you fit all that behind the mobo tray?




Funky...wow. Am I seeing dual rads and pumps?  It looks like two loops...but only one reservoir?


----------



## funkysnair (Jun 27, 2010)

yeh its in series mate, didnt have enough room for another of those res-also was a little expensive


----------



## bomberboysk (Jun 27, 2010)

funkysnair said:


> in my opinion it is, i can overclock my gpu/cpu without having to put up with the fan noise while gaming



I agree...except i run deltas, so i'm not really concerned about the fan noise.


----------



## funkysnair (Jun 27, 2010)

bomberboysk said:


> I agree...except i run deltas, so i'm not really concerned about the fan noise.



well myfriend be happy with the wind tunnel sound lol, my noctuas are very impressive and quiet


----------



## FuryRosewood (Jun 29, 2010)

yea...i can stand a little fan noise...but lately im getting a little more sensitive to it....loving the fan i got for the h50...its freaking quiet


----------



## bomberboysk (Jun 30, 2010)

funkysnair said:


> well myfriend be happy with the wind tunnel sound lol, my noctuas are very impressive and quiet



Well, when im actually using my computer i'm in my simbox which deadens the noise from any fans....and when i'm not, i can't hear it over my two ac units and other such stuff.


----------

